# 309 provisional visa can travel??



## Simranjeet kaur (Oct 19, 2020)

I do have one question according to latest rule of travel ban upto 15 May Can subclass 309 TR can travel to australia as i m immediate spouse of my Australian citizen husband?? Please let me knoe


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Simranjeet kaur said:


> I do have one question according to latest rule of travel ban upto 15 May Can subclass 309 TR can travel to australia as i m immediate spouse of my Australian citizen husband?? Please let me knoe


Holders of a Partner visa (subclasses 100, 309, 801 and 820) or a Child visa (subclasses 101, 102, 445) are permitted to board and do not need to submit an exemption request.


----------

